# Which jeans would YOU get?



## SweetCheeks (Oct 8, 2007)

I am ordering a new pair of 1921's - love these jeans! Anyway, which rinse and pocket detail do you like better? Please? Thanks! I can't decide.

Hand stitched pocket, dark rinse:
http://www.sidestreetboutique.com/te...d=1921_  Jeans

Flap pocket, indigo rinse:
http://www.sidestreetboutique.com/te...d=1921_  Jeans


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 8, 2007)

Ohhh I love the first one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they are both cute.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 8, 2007)

I love the first ones.


----------



## Holly (Oct 8, 2007)

I really like the first ones, im not a huge fan of the white on the others


----------



## meiming (Oct 8, 2007)

I know I'm an oddball so far, but I love the indigo rinse...but for me darker is better. I like how it seems like black and blue blended and it makes such a nice silhouette


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the first ones


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 8, 2007)

I also am a fan of the first ones.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 8, 2007)

yup another vote for the first pair.


----------



## Deena (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd go for the second ones, I love the indigo rinse! Besides, the draker the wash,the more slimming the effect


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the first pair..


----------



## frocher (Oct 9, 2007)

I am in the minority as well, I like the second pair.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Another vote for pair #1  ;-)


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 11, 2007)

Another 2nd pair vote.  I HATE the "whiskers" where the pockets are on the first pair.  I don't need someone else to "wear" in my jeans for me


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 11, 2007)

The first pair has unflattering rear pockets. The fly is also ugly. These are really super low cut pants. They are like so three years ago.....


----------



## faifai (Oct 11, 2007)

the 2nd one


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 11, 2007)

the first ones xx


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 11, 2007)

first pair!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2007)

second pair ftw


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 12, 2007)

Jesus for those prices I would buy none!!!!!   But if you have the money go for the darker ones.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2007)

The 2nd pair. I love that dark indigo colour and the red stripe is a nice touch. I want some for myself...


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 12, 2007)

the first one :O
they're nice *thumbs up*


----------



## pichima (Oct 12, 2007)

definitely the first pair! love them


----------



## somethingsinful (Oct 12, 2007)

the second ones


----------



## karebear1802 (Oct 14, 2007)

the first pair


----------

